# Elite Summer Nationals September Bash



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

3X MECA

SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 24th, 2011 SPARTANBURG EXPO CENTER 6655 Pottery Rd, Spartanburg, SC, 29303 10AM TO 6PM 864-583-0604 Join us in benefiting those who have suffered from heart complications at the Elite Summer Nationals September Bash. Donations will go to the American Heart Association. Bring your ride; car, truck, bike, etc! Drifting hosted by Street Wise Drift and audio competition by MECA. Give us a call for more info or check us out on Facebook for more info. CRUISE-IN: All rides welcome! Plenty of space available to allocate to teams and clubs if needed. DRIFT: Hosted by Streetwise Drift. Join in and get registered today!SOUND COMPETITION: Hosted by MECA car audio organization. Registration will be day-of for sound competitors. SPL test, sound quality, and crazy installs....everything goes!


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

One week away.


----------

